
The Road to Clojure Survey - fogus
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/12/20/the-road-to-clojure-survey/
======
sedachv
I'm not sure anything came out of the original Road to Lisp survey except
smugness and self-patting-on-the-back-look-at-how-smart-I-am-because-I-use-
Lisp-ness.

